
Redis in Ruby, An online book about rebuilding Redis, for fun - pjam
https://redis.pjam.me/
======
pjam
Redis in Ruby is a project I'm currently working on, so far the first three
chapters are available.

The idea is to attempt rewriting Redis, in Ruby, to learn more networking,
threads, processes, system calls and so on.

